
Temporary solution to Google Verbatim search - electrichead
http://codestruggle.blogspot.com/2011/12/google-verbatim-search.html
======
pavel_lishin
I wonder how well his site works in less-than-modern browsers - doing "curl
[http://codestruggle.blogspot.com/2011/12/google-verbatim-
sea...](http://codestruggle.blogspot.com/2011/12/google-verbatim-search.html),
for instance, returns no actual readable content. (I wonder how well it would
work with Instapaper?)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Works on links (you have to click through to non-js version); but links is a
modern web browser.

I'm guessing he/his host is using mod-security and blocking curl; or something
similar.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Nope, I grabbed the source and made sure all links pointed to <http://> etc
etc, and it loaded the page fine.

The dependence on javascript to load your resources seems dumb in this
instance. Whatever happened to being able to degrade gracefully? With
noscript, his page would be completely blank.

------
Dylan16807
Now if only verbatim search entirely worked. On a search of [["everything
wrong" crossfade]] verbatim cuts the number of results somewhat but they're
still mostly bogus results that only contain the phrase "everything's wrong".

------
epaga
Very helpful, thanks...

In Chrome I also have the language set to English with "hl=en" (since it
always seems to want to hand me German results instaed). Adding the verbatim
search flag resulted in the following search engine string for me, FWIW.

[https://www.google.com/search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSu...](https://www.google.com/search?{google:RLZ}{google:acceptedSuggestion}{google:originalQueryForSuggestion}sourceid=chrome&ie={inputEncoding}&q=%s&hl=en&tbs=li:1)

------
adavies42
something's screwy with blogger. in firefox 3.6.23, i get nothing at all on
any of your pages--just blank white--unless i add `?v=0` to the URLs
(something i figured out by trying in IE7, which advised me that

> Dynamic Views in Blogger require the use of a modern browser, and are not
> currently supported on mobile devices.

which is a dumb error message, as it looks at first glance like it's assuming
i'm on a mobile.

------
stevanl
Anyone know how to do this in Chrome? The field to alter the search parameters
is disabled

~~~
NelsonMinar
I use gooverbatim, a userscript that adds a "Yes Really" button to search
results. You don't get verbatim all the time, but have an easy way to get them
if Google guesses wrong. It installs in Chrome like an extension.
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/118203>

